# Directory is not accessible



## stuom (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi

I have raidz pool with one directory, which is not accessible. It only gives "Input/output error" when trying to access it. Is there any way to fix that?


```
nas4free:/tankki/media# zpool get version tankki
NAME    PROPERTY  VALUE    SOURCE
tankki  version   15       local
```


```
nas4free:/tankki/media# zpool status -v
  pool: tankki
 state: ONLINE
status: One or more devices has experienced an error resulting in data
        corruption.  Applications may be affected.
action: Restore the file in question if possible.  Otherwise restore the
        entire pool from backup.
   see: http://illumos.org/msg/ZFS-8000-8A
  scan: scrub in progress since Sun Oct  7 21:18:19 2012
        494G scanned out of 5.92T at 261M/s, 6h4m to go
        0 repaired, 8.15% done
config:

        NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        tankki      ONLINE       0     0 3.62K
          raidz1-0  ONLINE       0     0 14.5K
            ada5p2  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada2p2  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada4p2  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada3p2  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada0p2  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada1p2  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: Permanent errors have been detected in the following files:

        tankki/media:<0x0>
```


```
nas4free:/tankki/media# ls
.windows                        Talo
001                             Thumbs.db
ChromeStandaloneSetup.exe       Video
Compaq                          Web Sites
Dokumentit                      clonezilla
Kuvat                           home
Lontoo                          password-export-2012-06-28.xml
Software

nas4free:/tankki/media# cd Dokumentit
Dokumentit: Input/output error.
nas4free:/tankki/media#
```


----------



## Sebulon (Oct 9, 2012)

@stuom

You could try booting up FreeBSD-9.0 to see if it feels the same way about the situation. But in general, this is a perfect example of why redundancy is *not* a backup. The parity protects against drive based failures, but if your pool gets corrupted, your pretty much funked. And know that raidz(RAID5) went out of the door around year 2000 when drives got so big that the chance that another drive failing during rebuild became too probable. You can also try to import the pool in read-only mode, to see if you at least can make a backup of the data and start over:
`# zpool import -o readonly=on poolname`

/Sebulon


----------

